# Walls uneven - trim troubles



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The correct solution is to buy a new piece of wood and scribe it to cover the drywall. What you have now is a piece of poorly cut casing that was ripped to fit and not ripped correctly.

It looks like you have just enough room to install a standard casing. They measure 9/16" thick. It looks like you have 5/8 to 3/4 between the drawer and the wall. Measure it at the bottom of the drawer to be sure. 

Install the new casing (in the opening) flipped around so you have a flat surface to mate your wall casing to.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Did you already pay the contractor for this work? If not, don't pay until you show this to them and have them fix it.. 

If I understand the question and am seeing the picture right.. It looks like at the towel hook and above the drywall is pretty flush with the casing but from hook down it gets more and more out of line so the drywall sits a good 1/4" out... You can scribe a casing but it may never look right with that dramatic of a change over that short of a distance.. 

Can you take more pictures?


----------



## Zimme1bk (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Yes, unfortunately this work is bought and paid for several months ago. I'm not interested in bringing the guy back to fix it, after this I'm pretty much resigned to a new solution.

This sounds like this is a bit out of my scope, I'm likely up the river for a few more hundred, eh?


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

In the short term save ur money and do what Colby suggests.. It will be a cosmetic fix..

You could get the casing.. Try to fill the gap with caulk then paint.. That's a $10 fix.. But yeah paying someone to do it right is a couple hundred..


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Zimme1bk said:


> This sounds like this is a bit out of my scope, I'm likely up the river for a few more hundred, eh?



Okay. I understand tight budgets and lack of tools. I lived that way for many years.

This might be a so so fix to get you by. Buy a piece of outside corner bead that is wide enough on the legs to cover the mess. This one should do the job: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Royal-Mo...-Outside-Corner-Moulding-0520508011/202089993

All you need is a knife, measuring device, hammer and some #6 finish nails. Cut the piece to fit the corner where the drywall show, Run it the entire length of the door opening. You nail it about once per foot right at the point of the V (the bottom in this example).


----------

